# Why do some forums close??



## Solitude (Nov 21, 2008)

I know there is a good reason for this, but it's so annoying. Why do are some forums randomly closed for posting at different times? Thanks.


----------



## dlewis (Nov 21, 2008)

Do you mean here at LHCF?  I've never known just one forum to be closed here?  And believe me I'm on here alot.


----------



## Solitude (Nov 21, 2008)

Really?? I'll look for, say, the relationship thread & it's just not there. This morning the hair thread was not there for about 10 minutes. I wonder if it could be my computer? But how?


----------



## FlowerHair (Nov 21, 2008)

Maybe you're not logged in at all times?
Because only paying members can see all the forums.


----------



## Solitude (Nov 21, 2008)

^^^ maybe that's it....just now I had to refresh 3 times before I could see this forum again. weird.


----------



## dlewis (Nov 21, 2008)

mizzdebbi said:


> ^^^ maybe that's it....just now I had to refresh 3 times before I could see this forum again. weird.



Maybe Gd's tryin to tell you someting. 

j/k


----------



## foxxymami (Nov 21, 2008)

No I know what you mean.

At first I read your title and your post and thought, "mizzdebbi is "

But then I remembered I started a thread last week or the week before looking for this Suggestions and Q&A forum.  It was MIA for me for almost a week.  http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=303905&highlight=

Then suddenly, one day it was back.  

So, IDK.


----------



## Solitude (Nov 21, 2008)

dlewis said:


> Maybe Gd's tryin to tell you someting.
> 
> j/k



So true....lol, hence my signature

_*logging back out*_


----------



## HAIRapy (Nov 24, 2008)

Yeah, sounds like you were automatically logged off. When I used to sign in from class  I would be auto logged out after a few minutes- then the site would be back to guest status. If you're on your own PC (I do not suggest to do this on a public computer) when you sign in, click "remember me" and you won't have that issue anymore.


----------



## foxxymami (Nov 24, 2008)

^^
I don't know about mizzdebbie, but that wasn't the problem when i couldn't see the Suggestions forum.  I stay logged into LHCF 24/7 52/365--all the time, with the remember me box checked.  So I don't know


----------



## Solitude (Nov 24, 2008)

HAIRapy said:


> Yeah, sounds like you were automatically logged off. When I used to sign in from class  I would be auto logged out after a few minutes- then the site would be back to guest status. If you're on your own PC (I do not suggest to do this on a public computer) when you sign in, click "remember me" and you won't have that issue anymore.



I should do that! I don't know why I bother to log out. 

I'm going to try it.


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 24, 2008)

HAIRapy said:


> Yeah, sounds like you were automatically logged off. When I used to sign in from class  I *would be auto logged out after a few minutes- then the site would be back to guest status. If you're on your own PC (I do not suggest to do this on a public computer) when you sign in, click "remember me" and you won't have that issue anymore*.


 
Checking the "Remember Me" box keeps me logged in.  Otherwise, when I click to submit a post, I get logged out automatically and I've lost my post.    

Checking the "Remember Me" box prevents that for me; I stay logged in until I log out.


----------

